# Cat peeing on carpet help!



## horsemum (12 November 2015)

I have two non related cats, Big cat and Wee cat (not their actual names lol) and Wee Cat has started religiously peeing on the carpet around the litter box. I have specifically moved the litter box to this area, and although she does her number twos in the box she still pees around it. 

Big Cat is 3, male and doesn't particularly like Wee Cat. He always whacks her when she is minding her own business and chases her, but as he spends most of his time outside and Wee Cat doesn't go outside, this isn't as much of a problem as it used to be when Big Cat couldn't go outside either (flat onto main road no garden).

Wee Cat is 2 and small for her age, I swear she stopped growing at 6 months old. She is very timid, won't come out of hiding if we have visitors but is 'normal' (i.e not hiding, sitting on lap and mad spates of kitten like hyper!) when it's just the immediate family in the home. Wee Cat LOVES big cat, follows him around and dotes on him, but can't understand why he doesn't like her. 

We moved house in June, (after living temporarily for 6 months in the flat with no garden access), so this is Wee Cat's second house move and she has never peed anywhere except litter boxes in the three houses she has lived in. So obviously, at first I put it down to the stress of the house move - but she is clearly a lot happier here, probably because Big Cat isn't beating her up all day now. 

I've gone along the lines of Wee Cat trying to mark her territory - now that Big Cat goes outside, this is her house. I've tried having multiple litter boxes, keeping them scrupulously clean, keeping some of her pee in the box to encourage her to go back there, hooded boxes, non hooded boxes... Big cat rarely does the toilet in the litter box anyway because he only really comes in to eat and sleep. 

We have been to the vet, tried the feliway plug in, put newspaper and tinfoil in areas she is peeing (she does it on top of them). The carpets are now ruined, you can smell the ammonia when you walk in, no amount of cleaning will lift it, it's too deep.

She ONLY does this when we are not around, so at night and when we are out at work.

We moved in with my boyfriend to this flat, he has freaked about the carpets of course and I doubt his landlord is going to be too pleased either.... 

What can I do?! Have I tried everything or am I missing something?! At my wits end!!


----------



## mirabela123 (12 November 2015)

horsemum said:



			I have two non related cats, Big cat and Wee cat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!
		
Click to expand...

can you show me pics it?


----------



## horsemum (12 November 2015)

Photos of the cats?


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 November 2015)

It probably won't help now the carpets have been ruined but I use puppy pads around my litter boxes. Any accidental or deliberate acts of wanton peeing get soaked up and the pad thrown out.

I have a blind cat who tries very hard to hit the spot but being a boy he quite often misses and the pads are worth every penny.

The best thing for getting the smell out is bicarbonate of soda, don't use bleach or anything with ammonia in it, they just try to pee on top of it. Sprinkle loads in and leave it to soak up the pee and then Hoover.


----------



## Palindrome (12 November 2015)

Since she has gone to the vet, has she been checked for urinary tract infection? I have heard that it can make them pee where they are not supposed to.


----------



## CAYLA (13 November 2015)

Get a large crate and revert back to her being in a small space with her litter tray in there and see if her being in her own space will encourage her to use the littler box again. It also maybe worth trying a wood based litter if you don't already. Start with an open litter tray again then use a covered one with door flap removed.


----------



## Blackwijet (13 November 2015)

Have you tried different types of litter?  I tried wood pellets for a while but my siamese didn't like it and did exactly the same thing, peeing near the tray but not in it, my bullldozer of a tonkinese couldn't give a toss what I get as long as she can dig and scrape!  Vet suggested changing back to the clay stuff as some cats don't like the feel of the wood pellet, although this was put down to her having arthritis so the pellets were a bit hard, but it may be worth experimenting.    

Also I put polythene sheeting in the area where the trays are so that if there are any accidents it's easy to clean and the carpets are protected!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2015)

horsemum said:



			I have two non related cats, Big cat and Wee cat (not their actual names lol) and Wee Cat has started religiously peeing on the carpet around the litter box. I have specifically moved the litter box to this area, and although she does her number twos in the box she still pees around it. 

Big Cat is 3, male and doesn't particularly like Wee Cat. He always whacks her when she is minding her own business and chases her, but as he spends most of his time outside and Wee Cat doesn't go outside, this isn't as much of a problem as it used to be when Big Cat couldn't go outside either (flat onto main road no garden).

Wee Cat is 2 and small for her age, I swear she stopped growing at 6 months old. She is very timid, won't come out of hiding if we have visitors but is 'normal' (i.e not hiding, sitting on lap and mad spates of kitten like hyper!) when it's just the immediate family in the home. Wee Cat LOVES big cat, follows him around and dotes on him, but can't understand why he doesn't like her. 

We moved house in June, (after living temporarily for 6 months in the flat with no garden access), so this is Wee Cat's second house move and she has never peed anywhere except litter boxes in the three houses she has lived in. So obviously, at first I put it down to the stress of the house move - but she is clearly a lot happier here, probably because Big Cat isn't beating her up all day now. 

I've gone along the lines of Wee Cat trying to mark her territory - now that Big Cat goes outside, this is her house. I've tried having multiple litter boxes, keeping them scrupulously clean, keeping some of her pee in the box to encourage her to go back there, hooded boxes, non hooded boxes... Big cat rarely does the toilet in the litter box anyway because he only really comes in to eat and sleep. 

We have been to the vet, tried the feliway plug in, put newspaper and tinfoil in areas she is peeing (she does it on top of them). The carpets are now ruined, you can smell the ammonia when you walk in, no amount of cleaning will lift it, it's too deep.

She ONLY does this when we are not around, so at night and when we are out at work.

We moved in with my boyfriend to this flat, he has freaked about the carpets of course and I doubt his landlord is going to be too pleased either.... 

What can I do?! Have I tried everything or am I missing something?! At my wits end!!
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you google Jackson Galaxy on you tube as he has cured many many this problem 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFphS8VMNZc


----------



## Count Oggy (14 November 2015)

I can't help with the pee problem itself, but diluted surgical spirit is great for neutralising the smell. I use it for the Tom cat spraying on my back door.


----------



## horsemum (15 November 2015)

I love Jackson galaxy lol why didn't I think of him?! 

We use catsan litter because it's the only one we find doesn't smell! 

She had a uti maybe 5-6 months ago and it cleared up with meds, but the fact she only does it when we are not in the house (or asleep) tells me it's behavioural. 

We have been shutting her in the kitchen overnight and while we are out and so far no more accidents... 

The bicarb soda has really helped, might try the diluted surgical spirit as well!! We have since put a unit thing on top of the worst of the stains to keep her away. 

Bloody cats!!


----------



## Micky (24 November 2015)

I found for the first time that my 2 cats ( also big cat and a wee cat) will not share a cat tray! So i have 2 cat trays for them, one each, and it works well..have you you tried this?


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 November 2015)

I feel your pain having been through this with my indoor cat who has ruined 2 wood floors through peeing next to the litter tray. Now a couple of years on all is harmonious and the problem resolved by the cat having 2 litter trays, one open and one closed and both lined with newspaper. She tends to pee in one and poo in the other. Finally no more accidents. I am sure it was a stress and defiance thing and she hates the feel of cat litter. 
I also use that Rug Doctor Urine Eliminator spray in the litter tray under the paper. That would help rid your carpet of the smell too. You could try moving the litter tray and after cleaning the carpet use that Pet Stop spray in the area.
Cats hate sharing litter trays so this could be a reason for the peeing outside of it if your other cat has got there first, hence 2 trays may solve the problem. The Feliway diffuser was expensive and did nothing I would rather hang a rag soaked with a few drops of calming aromatherapy oils such as lavender and camomile and at least you can use the oils for your horses and humans too.


----------

